# 32 British People Problems We Have To Deal With In 2014



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2014)

These are great  One or two are a bit rude.

http://m.tickld.com/x/32-things-british-people-have-to-deal-with-in-2014

#5 and #8 are definitely true of me (as are many others!)


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 24, 2014)

20 and 21 are brilliant! 

And 31 is very annoying when it happens


----------



## pav (Jul 24, 2014)

A fair few apply, damm it must be getting old.


----------



## zuludog (Jul 24, 2014)

Hmmm... I can identify with most of those, and also add one of my own

I've only been into a 'Subway' shop twice, and one of those was because I couldn't find anywhere else. There's nothing wrong with the food when you eventually get it, but I can do without the two - hour interrogation just for a ham sandwich.


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 24, 2014)

29! That was me earlier, but then, I am in a spectacularly bad mood today. If only I'd been armed!!!


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 24, 2014)

Yep 5 and 8 are definitely me, and I worry about Google Fibre, in case they make me write fiber, it's bad enough that the ipad makes me write oriented when I want orientated (can't tell you the fuss I've had to through to make it write that), it's so insistent that I don't know which word to use now


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 24, 2014)

zuludog said:


> Hmmm... I can identify with most of those, and also add one of my own
> 
> I've only been into a 'Subway' shop twice, and one of those was because I couldn't find anywhere else. There's nothing wrong with the food when you eventually get it, but I can do without the two - hour interrogation just for a ham sandwich.



I've never been in a Subway shop in my life.  There is one in my town, and whenever I walk past it the smell coming out is glorious and really makes my mouth water; but it feels as if it's one of those things that would seriously disappoint me if I tried one!  One of these days maybe I'll give it a go...


----------



## gail1 (Jul 24, 2014)

very funny think a load of them apply to me


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 24, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> Yep 5 and 8 are definitely me, and I worry about Google Fibre, in case they make me write fiber, it's bad enough that the ipad makes me write oriented when I want orientated (can't tell you the fuss I've had to through to make it write that), it's so insistent that I don't know which word to use now



My iPad always changes ill to I'll and I too have a right faff to change it.

Since when has ill not been a word?! 

I keep meaning to turn the autocorrect off, but quite often it's useful!


----------



## Redkite (Jul 24, 2014)

Yes, what is it with WHSmith and the great sheaf of paperwork you get from them?  The money off vouchers are always for something you've literally just bought, and can't be used for another week or two, and then only for a few days.....I tend to hand it all back to the cashier!


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 24, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> My iPad always changes ill to I'll and I too have a right faff to change it.
> 
> Since when has ill not been a word?!
> 
> I keep meaning to turn the autocorrect off, but quite often it's useful!



Mine does that too, I thought I'd somehow "taught" it to do that, it's really annoying, but I do like the fact that it puts apostrophes in for me on most occasions because it's fiddly to find


----------



## Annette (Jul 25, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Yes, what is it with WHSmith and the great sheaf of paperwork you get from them?  The money off vouchers are always for something you've literally just bought, and can't be used for another week or two, and then only for a few days.....I tend to hand it all back to the cashier!


Yes I do that, especially when all I've bought is a lottery ticket and I get given a sheaf of junk with it!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 25, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> I've never been in a Subway shop in my life.  There is one in my town, and whenever I walk past it the smell coming out is glorious and really makes my mouth water; but it feels as if it's one of those things that would seriously disappoint me if I tried one!  One of these days maybe I'll give it a go...



I was the same as you until a couple of months ago.

Their sandwiches are quire nice it turns out!

Choice of breads and you can have what the heck you like on it, out of all the stuff they have on the chilled counter in front of you.  Whatever you just fancy.

I was kind of thinking, Oh NO ! but went along with it anyway as we were with younger people - but I actually LIKED what I had - and have even been back since to a different branch and ditto.

Not too expensive, either.  In fact - nowt to moan about at all!

Amazed me.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 2, 2014)

Some good ones ! The one about the lorries doing 50 mph


----------

